# Bubble and Squeak!



## Ishbel (Dec 14, 2005)

This old English dish is so called because the mixture often emits squeaking noises when cooked!  Ideal way to use up left over mashed potatoes and cabbage (I've also used leftover brussel sprouts cut into slices and also broccoli).

1 small onion, halved and cut into thin slices
[SIZE=-1]1 lb leftover mashed potatoes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]1 lb leftover cooked cabbage
2 oz butter or equiv amt of sunflower oil
Freshly ground salt and pepper, to tast[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Mix in the cabbage with the potato and season to taste with salt and pepper
Heat half the butter in a large frying pan, and gently fry off the onion until transparent, but not browned.  Mix into the potato mixture, return all ingredients to the frying pan,  and smooth flat with a palette knife.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
Fry over a medium heat for about 8 minutes or until under side browns

Place a large plate over the pan and turn the pan and plate over so that the bubble and squeak is on the plate,  Heat the remaining butter in the pan and carefully slide the bubble and squeak back in the pan. Cook again over a medium heat until the other side is golden brown. Cut into wedges and serve with a poached egg on the side!

[/SIZE]


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 14, 2005)

Such a great classic, it is such a close cousin to Irish Colcannon  I'm not much of a cabbage fan, so I usually make mine with leeks or green onions (scallions) instead. Thanks for sharing this with us Ishbel, it's really put me in the mood for some good mash!

(It's awesome with broccoli too, and carrots.)


----------



## luvs (Dec 14, 2005)

yum.... haven't tried this dish; have seen a few recipes for it.


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 14, 2005)

Our bubble and squeak is usually had the following day for lunch after a traditional Irish dinner of boiled ham, mashed potatoes and cabbage. All the leftover cabbage, ham(cut into small pieces) and mashed potatoes in a pan  and  then browned and heated through, then served with brown sauce.


----------



## Home chef (Dec 14, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Such a great classic, it is such a close cousin to Irish Colcannon  I'm not much of a cabbage fan, so I usually make mine with leeks or green onions (scallions) instead. Thanks for sharing this with us Ishbel, it's really put me in the mood for some good mash!
> 
> (It's awesome with broccoli too, and carrots.)


 
Piccolina,

I make Colcannon at home but the family referrs to is as "Colon Cannon" since the gabbage has certain properties to it


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 14, 2005)

I love dishes like this and will try it this weekend.Great cabbage fan here.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 14, 2005)

I love Bubble and Squeak!

I make it all the time but almost always use Brussel Sprouts


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yummers, I haven't had Bubble and Squeak for ages... One of those things that sort of got buried under everything else in my memory... thanks for helping me dig it out back into the view, Ishbel, we will be having it very soon!!


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

I love Bubble & Squeak too! Unfortunately, my DH does not like cabbage in any way, shape or form  

Maybe I can sneak it past him if I use Brussell Sprouts  

Alexa


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2006)

And here I thought the name was derived from the noises created AFTER you ate it. Thanks for a good recipe Ishbel. No one in my family much cares for cooked cabbage either, but one night I'll have Mom over and we will eat it.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 6, 2006)

B&S is a Worldwide favorite Ishy. DW & I love cabbage so there is never any leftovers after a meal. 

To make our B&S I'll cookup some cabbage specially, but mash taties are also a fav.

I never could do the flip & slide to turn the cake over so I use the double plate (double flip) method.

Poached egg on top, snags on the side with fried tomato halves.


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2006)

Yumm, yumm. I, too, always thought bubble and squeak referred to the noises you make after eating it!!!


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 29, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> Yumm, yumm. I, too, always thought bubble and squeak referred to the noises you make after eating it!!!



No, that's "horse & Cart."


----------



## Barney (Feb 2, 2006)

I actually made a heathens version of this the night before last. Using sweet potato, peas, onions and leeks. Used an egg to bind and developed a beautiful crust before turning... when it decided to crumble. Next time I think I might bread it.


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 2, 2006)

MMMM. Ishbel, you made me miss my mom! She always used to make this dish!


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 2, 2006)

What can I say?  Old English (or even British?!) dishes are the BEST!


----------

